# PA PE Test Registration



## starquest (Feb 24, 2016)

Is there anyone from PA who registered to sit for the April 2016 PE exam who still doesn't have 'Scheduled' listed in their ncees profile?   My status is still at 'Pending Board Approval'.    I called PCS and I was confirmed that I'm good to go...but I still don't have this confirmation in either NCEES or PCS (in PCS, I don't have a check mark on 'NCEES registration').   

I contacted ncees as well, they said it is out of their hands but stated that most boards wait until the very end to mark all of their candidates at the same time.   "Boards have about a week after the registration window closes (February 18, 2016) to be certain all examinees who registered through their board are marked appropriately."  That week is almost up.  

I'm probably just being paranoid but I have 90 hours of studying invested to date, I'd hate to not be able to take the test due to a formality issue.   I previously had an issue where my registration sat untouched for 8 weeks with PCS; my application was approved back in 2007 (It's a long story...), which was prior to the electronic records of the newer systems used by ncees and PCS.   So my registration was not tied to my application.   It took several emails and calls with PCS and PA Harrisburg until it was resolved.     

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## GoldfishJack (Feb 24, 2016)

When I registered for the October 2015 PE Exam in PA, I didn't get any update on either PCS or NCEES until middle of September (about 2 weeks after NCEES deadline). Aside from calling PA, there's nothing much you can do. If PCS says you are approved, then you should be fine.


----------



## starquest (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for the response!  This makes me feel better.

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## dimockman (Mar 15, 2016)

Kevin

When did you apply ? I am trying to get my application for October out this week with the hope of getting relatively quick approval.

Thanks,

Loren Salsman


----------



## John QPE (Mar 16, 2016)

There is nothing quick about anything in PA.

Has PA released their October results yet?? cs:


----------



## starquest (Mar 16, 2016)

I registered for the test on December 7, 2015, which was the first day of enrollment.    However, my application was approved way back in 2007.  It's a long story, but I went thru the application process, was approved, but never registered to sit for the exam due to a work conflict....and here I am almost 10 years later.   I don't recall how long it took to receive approval of my application. 

My NCEES account was finally set to 'approved/scheduled' on March 3,2016.   PCS says I won't receive my info packet until about 2 weeks prior to the test date. 

The large gap between my approved application and test registration caused the delay in scheduling for the test.  My records weren't updated in NCEES or PCS software, so the registration was held up for two months.   It took a few calls to PCS and Harrisburg to get it straightened out (thankfully Harrisburg had all of my info in their system).  Once that was sorted out, it went smoothly...despite my paranoia.   Had a lot of studying under my belt prior to the test confirmation...but I'm a month away, have 160 hrs invested, and am NO where near ready!  Maybe October would have been better, haha.  

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## dimockman (Mar 16, 2016)

Did you have to list the additional 10 years of experience ? I left out my 14 years of petroleum design/build because I was not working under a PE. I have 7 yeats under PEs so I don't think it's necessary, but I am concerned with the board's reaction to the gap in my experience.

Thanks, Loren


----------



## John QPE (Mar 16, 2016)

They always want gaps explained. I had a gap when I did my FE application, they just wanted 1 Amplified Record of Experience sheet that said 10/2005 - 10/2007 "Not employed in engineering field"


----------



## dimockman (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------

